# Session Cookies löschen



## Feraz (14. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute.

Ich bin ganz frisch hier. Ich hab auch direkt mal eine Frage, an der ich seit mehreren Stunden verzweifle... ich habe auch in der Hilfe nichts explizites zu meiner Frage gefunden.

... ich sitz hier an einer Logout-Funktion, die nicht funktionieren will, weil die Session Cookies sich nicht löschen lassen! :? 
Ich hatte schon probiert sie Session zu beenden von Hand aber dann machen die IceFaces Probleme. 

Deswegen hab ich jetzt folgende Frage:
Wie kann ich im Quellcode die Session Cookies löschen? 

Ich bedanke mich schon mal im Vorraus für die Antworten   

Ciao, Feraz


----------



## SlaterB (14. Mai 2007)

du meinst, von Server den Cookie beim Client löschen, bei einer Webanwendung?
man kann nur die Zeit auf 0 setzen, 
dann werden sie gelöscht, wenn es der Browser für richtig hält,
normalerweise erst beim Schließen des Browsers, wenn ich mich recht erinnere

aber das kann dir auf Serverseite doch relativ schnuppe sein,
wer ausgeloggt ist, ist ausgeloggt, egal was die Cookies machen,

(jemand könnte ja auch manuell ein Cookie in sein Cookieverzeichnis kopieren)


----------



## Feraz (14. Mai 2007)

Hi.

Das Problem ist, dass wenn ich mich auslogge sich kein anderer mehr einloggen kann. Die Session kann ich nicht terminieren und abschalten, weil die IceFaces sonst knallen. Die einzige Möglichkeit, die ich habe ist, die Session Cookies zu löschen. 

Wenn ich die auf 0 Stellen soll, wahrscheinlich dieses MaxAge(0) ... wo mach ich das?? Und wichtiger, wo kommt diese MaxAge her??? :? 

Danke,   
Feraz


----------



## SlaterB (14. Mai 2007)

nun, ich kenne das leider nur vom normalen J2EE,

http://java.sun.com/webservices/docs/1.6/api/javax/servlet/http/HttpServletResponse.html#addCookie(javax.servlet.http.Cookie)

was IceFaces ist weiß ich nicht, hilft also vielleicht nicht wirklich weiter


----------



## Feraz (14. Mai 2007)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nun, ich kenne das leider nur vom normalen J2EE,
> 
> http://java.sun.com/webservices/docs/1.6/api/javax/servlet/http/HttpServletResponse.html#addCookie(javax.servlet.http.Cookie)
> 
> was IceFaces ist weiß ich nicht, hilft also vielleicht nicht wirklich weiter



  Ne, nicht wirklich. Hatte diese Seite auch schon gegooglet, hat leider nicht geholfen. Aber vielen Dank trotzdem... ich werds einfach weiter versuchen...   

Ciao, Feraz


----------

